# DWP611PK DeWalt compact router



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Anyone got it yet or looking to get one?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

At around $200.00 I doubt that it's a bargain, the plunge base appears to have quite thin pillars, but of course I'm biased, it's well known that I have no time for fixed base and combo routers. Whilst fixed speed, which doesn't matter with a small 1.25HP router, I think that at about $40.00 dollars cheaper, the Makita 3621 strikes me as a better buy.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks Harry :thank_you2:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

Not me,, but I would like to take a hard look at the plunge base, it looks like it could take on the Colt..  if anyone has one how about rapping a tape around the motor..

DeWalt DWP611PK Compact Router

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/plunge-base-p-82583.html
http://www.amazon.com/DeWALT-DW6182...6JGG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1289059173&sr=8-1

========


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi BJ..... it was the plunge base that drew my attention to the unit itself. May end up being an interesting little set up, but the price does need to come down some.


----------



## donsch6766 (Oct 27, 2010)

What would the Dewalt/Porter Cable Compact Router do the Trend doesn't for much less cost? A bit more power but will it make much difference?

I wrote Bosch and suggested they make a plunge base for the Colt and they replied they had never had such a request or interest from consumers. I find that somewhat incredible.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

donsch6766 said:


> I wrote Bosch and suggested they make a plunge base for the Colt and they replied they had never had such a request or interest from consumers. I find that somewhat incredible.


That had to be that person's first day on the job :wacko:


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

I find that a bit strange. For many years (at least from the mid 1970s until at least 2000) Bosch in Europe made and sold a lightweight plunge router called variously POF500, POF600, GOF600, etc. POFs are the green DIY models whilst the GOF600 was the blue "trade" version. These routers had a 43mm collar and were quite similar in appearance to the Trend T4 (see here), so if the Colt has a 43mm collar it might well fit the Bosch POF600-type base


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Phil

No way will the Colt fit the POF600 base maybe the T4 motor but I don't think it's the same setup....as the T4..
By the way the Colt and the T4 can only take on 1/4" (6mm) shank router bits..43mm collar = ????? , motor mount ???

=========



Phil P said:


> I find that a bit strange. For many years (at least from the mid 1970s until at least 2000) Bosch in Europe made and sold a lightweight plunge router called variously POF500, POF600, GOF600, etc. POFs are the green DIY models whilst the GOF600 was the blue "trade" version. These routers had a 43mm collar and were quite similar in appearance to the Trend T4 (see here), so if the Colt has a 43mm collar it might well fit the Bosch POF600-type base


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> No way will the Colt fit the POF600 base maybe the T4 motor but I don't think it's the same setup....as the T4..
> By the way the Colt and the T4 can only take on 1/4" (6mm) shank router bits..43mm collar = ????? , motor mount ???


I think we are at cross purposes here. Corded electric drills manufactured in Europe since the 1970s have almost all had a collar at the front of the body, just behind the chuck (see this Bosch drill to get the idea). That collar is generally used to mount an additional handle or to mount the drill on a drill press. Bosch utilised the same diameter of collar on some of their die grinders such as the GGS27 which appears to have a very similar body shell to the original POF500 router. The POF 500 certainly had a 43mm collar, as do its successors and some of the current die grinders, and the same idea of having a 43mm Euro mounting collar has been seen in a number of other small Euro routers by Kress, AEG, Freud, etc. I've just opened-up my GKF600 (i.e. a "European" Colt) and below the main body, which has a diameter of around 76mm, is a smaller cast collar of about 43mm surrounding the lower bearing. Whilst this is partially obstructed by the casting extension which houses the fine height adjuster it looks to me like it will _probably_ fit a T4 or POF500/POF600/GOF600 base with some judicious filing of the plunge base. If I can find a second hand model I intend to try it as a plunging Colt would be very useful to me


----------

